# Rentabilité



## thegreatfab (10 Septembre 2009)

Bonjour

A quoi correspond le nouvel onglet "rentabilité" dans l'Appstore ?
Une idée ?


----------



## lsr (10 Septembre 2009)

Salut

Ce sont les applications les plus rentables (mais qui ne sont pas forcément les plus chers) d'après ce que j'ai compris.


----------

